# Woods holds on to defend Ford title



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

great read 



> MIAMI (AP) -- Tiger Woods played his best golf when he finally got some competition Sunday at Doral, then played his worst when it no longer mattered.
> Despite a bogey-bogey finish on the Blue Monster, Woods closed with a 3-under 69 for a one-shot victory over David Toms and Colombian rookie Camilo Villegas in the Ford Championship at Doral, his second victory of the year and the 13th time he has successfully defended a title.
> Woods finished at 20-under 268 and never lost his lead on a breezy afternoon, and after Toms closed to within one shot with two straight birdies on the back nine, Woods found another gear. He holed a 12-foot birdie on the 11th, then became the only player to reach the 603-yard 12th in two shots for a birdie to restore his lead to three shots.
> Toms made it easier for him at the end.
> ...


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for that.. A great pick up and read to catch up on Woods. I'm amazed every time I hear about him.. Honestly the way some people can dominate such competitive skills is inhuman.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

GolfLine said:


> Thanks for that.. A great pick up and read to catch up on Woods. I'm amazed every time I hear about him.. Honestly the way some people can dominate such competitive skills is inhuman.


I agree with this sentiment. Tiger is a once in a sport type player. No one will ever be as good as he is. He could get up and win any event any day he wanted to. And by large margins.

How many events do you guys think he will win this year?


----------

